# paramedic/ems jobs in the UAE



## abl.83 (Nov 9, 2012)

hi
I need some assistance, i recently visited the UAE for a holiday..and liked it so much that I'm considering looking for employment in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I am South African and I am a qualified advanced life support paramedic with a bachelors degree in emergency medical care. Im struggling to find recruitment agencies and sites that provide information about jobs in the ems field in the UAE. If anyone could assist me or provide me with any advice on how to go about doing this it would be highly appreciated.

Thanx
Anthony


----------

